# how to get stamp/seal



## befat (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi,

I passed the exam in October and received license a couple days ago. Could you please tell me where I can get the seal/stamp in Washington state?

Thank you.


----------



## MechGuy (Jan 21, 2009)

befat said:


> Hi,
> I passed the exam in October and received license a couple days ago. Could you please tell me where I can get the seal/stamp in Washington state?
> 
> Thank you.


http://www.engineerseals.com/


----------



## McEngr (Jan 21, 2009)

befat said:


> Hi,
> I passed the exam in October and received license a couple days ago. Could you please tell me where I can get the seal/stamp in Washington state?
> 
> Thank you.


befat,

Be sure to shop around on the net. There are some that charge more than others.


----------



## wustof (Jan 26, 2009)

I got mine from engineerseals as well.


----------



## 3dB down (Jan 27, 2009)

I got mine from engineerseals. Excellent product and fast delivery.


----------



## IlPadrino (Jan 27, 2009)

engineerseals.... you can read about them here (do a search) and it will be all positive.


----------



## Poster formally known as dannybobber (Feb 12, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> engineerseals.... you can read about them here (do a search) and it will be all positive.


no way...they only make plastic seals...not metal. they sent me one and i sent it back and got a metal one. plastic wont last.


----------



## IlPadrino (Feb 13, 2009)

dannybopper said:


> no way...they only make plastic seals...not metal. they sent me one and i sent it back and got a metal one. plastic wont last.


It is not true they "only make plastic seals"... so I can't really respond to your "no way" - other than to say it's false. They sell embossers, rubber, self-inking, and pre-inked stamps - take your pick.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 13, 2009)

I tried to go with one of the "cheaper" seal places... can't remember which one, but it SUCKED! My stamp was rejected by TX (it was 1 11/16", was supposed to be 1 5/8") and I had to have another one made. They made a new one at no charge and shipped it to me... so customer service was good and the 2nd one was accepted by TX... but it was a total PITA to save about $4. NOT WORTH IT!!!


----------



## Poster formally known as dannybobber (Mar 2, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> It is not true they "only make plastic seals"... so I can't really respond to your "no way" - other than to say it's false. They sell embossers, rubber, self-inking, and pre-inked stamps - take your pick.


stop being a smart ass...they only sell plastic seals, not metal. what does a self inking or rubber stamp have to do with an engineering seal???? idiot.

go with a metal seal, they cost more but it is well worth it


----------



## BluSkyy (Mar 2, 2009)

plastic embosser dies; a seal can be a stamp or an embosser; hell, in some states it can even be digital.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Mar 2, 2009)

dannybopper said:


> stop being a smart ass...they only sell plastic seals, not metal. what does a self inking or rubber stamp have to do with an engineering seal???? idiot.
> go with a metal seal, they cost more but it is well worth it


wow... it takes balls to come in here as a noob and call someone who's been around as long as IlPadrino has a smart ass. :blink:


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 2, 2009)

dannybopper said:


> stop being a smart ass...they only sell plastic seals, not metal. what does a self inking or rubber stamp have to do with an engineering seal???? idiot.
> go with a metal seal, they cost more but it is well worth it


Stop being a dumb-ass... 'nuff said?


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 2, 2009)

I would say that the necessity of a metal stamp is all in how much you plan on using it. I plan on using my stamp all of one time, to turn into the board for approval. So a plastic stamp worked fine.

Texas accepted mine on the first try, so maybe you just got a bum stamp? Anyway I thought it was a good deal for my situation


----------



## Poster formally known as dannybobber (Mar 3, 2009)

TXengrChickPE said:


> wow... it takes balls to come in here as a noob and call someone who's been around as long as IlPadrino has a smart ass. :blink:


what? why? because someone is giving bad advice and being a smart azz about it, i cant call them out? give me a break and stop being so sensitive. i dont care how long you have been on a forum.

any engineer that signs and seals documents would know that the plastic seals last a whole 3 months if you use them on a regular basis...


----------



## Poster formally known as dannybobber (Mar 3, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> Stop being a dumb-ass... 'nuff said?


nuff said? obviously you dont sign and seal documents or you would know to go with the metal seal and would not be recommended that crap plastic to anyone. nuff said?

signed, the 'noob'...


----------



## PEPG (Mar 3, 2009)

dannybopper said:


> nuff said? obviously you dont sign and seal documents or you would know to go with the metal seal and would not be recommended that crap plastic to anyone. nuff said?
> signed, the 'noob'...


Definately a "noob" with a bad attitude, who must get the last word in. All this for an arguement about a seal? I would hate to have him on my design team.

Geez, settle down!


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 4, 2009)

dannybopper said:


> nuff said? obviously you dont sign and seal documents or you would know to go with the metal seal and would not be recommended that crap plastic to anyone. nuff said?


OK... I'll try once more... will you please educate yourself on what the word "seal" means in the context of the Professional Engineer? Once you do, and if you can be civil (didn't your mother ever teach you that name-calling was rude?), I'd be happy to continue talking about engineerseals.

Have a great day!


----------



## Supe (Mar 4, 2009)

Boy, somebody's giving Florida's finest a run for his money!


----------



## Poster formally known as dannybobber (Mar 4, 2009)

PEPG said:


> Definately a "noob" with a bad attitude, who must get the last word in. All this for an arguement about a seal? I would hate to have him on my design team.
> Geez, settle down!


you would be on MY team there chachi.

you guys are typical of the forum crowd...always thinking that # of posts someone has is somehow a correlation as to their intelligence.

give me a break.


----------



## Poster formally known as dannybobber (Mar 4, 2009)

IlPadrino said:


> OK... I'll try once more... will you please educate yourself on what the word "seal" means in the context of the Professional Engineer? Once you do, and if you can be civil (didn't your mother ever teach you that name-calling was rude?), I'd be happy to continue talking about engineerseals.
> Have a great day!


what? there is only one seal that you use...the embossing type and it comes in either plastic (like the one from engineerseals) or metal (far superior). you were the one that brought up self inking stamps...what does that have to do with engineering???

get off your high horse and go post somewhere else to get your post count up! apparently that is all that matters on this forum, and every other one in existence.


----------



## BluSkyy (Mar 4, 2009)

dannybopper said:


> you would be on MY team there chachi.
> you guys are typical of the forum crowd...always thinking that # of posts someone has is somehow a correlation as to their intelligence.
> 
> give me a break.


If you have such a problem with the "forum crowd" why stick around? You can disagree with IlPadrino without being unpleasant, which you clearly chose not to do. Onus is on you dude.


----------



## jrsc (Mar 4, 2009)

dannybopper said:


> what? there is only one seal that you use...the embossing type and it comes in either plastic (like the one from engineerseals) or metal (far superior). you were the one that brought up *self inking stamps*...what does that have to do with engineering???


In many states stamps, self inking or otherwise, are considered to be a "seal". If you would like I can reference you some various state statutes that have the information. And you are being a dumb-a$$.


----------



## benbo (Mar 4, 2009)

dannybopper said:


> what? there is only one seal that you use...the embossing type and it comes in either plastic (like the one from engineerseals) or metal (far superior). you were the one that brought up self inking stamps...what does that have to do with engineering???
> get off your high horse and go post somewhere else to get your post count up! apparently that is all that matters on this forum, and every other one in existence.


Interesting. You've had your license for a grand total of what? 3 months? And you're an expert in sealing documents?


----------



## Poster formally known as dannybobber (Mar 5, 2009)

benbo said:


> Interesting. You've had your license for a grand total of what? 3 months? And you're an expert in sealing documents?


who said i had it for 3 months only?


----------



## benbo (Mar 5, 2009)

dannybopper said:


> who said i had it for 3 months only?


I read about it here -

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showto...p;#entry6704383

But if you're saying you had a license before that, in which state? Because you seem like the other Florida geniuses (Tom McKeon and GT_ME) who seem to know everything.

Maybe you've been thinking your big thoughts for so much time you haven't had a chance to figure out that if you don't like forums and the "forum crowd" you don't have to post.


----------



## IlPadrino (Mar 5, 2009)

dannybopper said:


> who said i had it for 3 months only?


I just don't get who you are and what you're trying accomplish. Looking at your old posts, it seems you've only just recently gotten your FL PE license - maybe it was by comity and you've been sealing documents for decades...

But to get this back on track - do you now understand you can seal a document in many different ways? If you meant to say "embosser" instead of "seal", I accept your apology for misusing the term and perhaps we can move on. But then I've got to ask what you're talking about by "plastic". Do you mean the etched faces themselves? I've never bothered to analyze the material choice of the etching - if you've got some evidence that "metal is better than plastic", maybe you can be more specific.

What "plastic" does engineerseals use and what "metal" do you have that's superior? Do you have any anecdotal evidence? Because if what you're trying to communicate is a story along the lines "I used an embosser from enginerseals that while constructed of metal everywhere else, contained etched plastic for the embossing face. It only lasted about X years before I had to replace it so I don't recommend them."... then I'll respond, "Thank you very much for the information and perspective!"

But somehow I see you as a troll... I even thought maybe you were an alter ego of YKW.

Are you having a nice day? I sure hope so!


----------



## jmbeck (Mar 5, 2009)

Is it wrong that I've been anxiously awaiting replies to this thread?

For the record, I spent a good 5 minutes trying to find a company that makes engineer seal embossers with metal faces. I can't find one. Not saying they don't exist, just can't find one.

I did find a company that had a lifetime guarantee on their plastic face embosser though. If it ever stops making a crisp seal, they send you a new one.

Sorry, I will now go back to patiently waiting for the train wreck to continue.


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 5, 2009)

dannybopper said:


> you would be on MY team there chachi.
> you guys are typical of the forum crowd...always thinking that # of posts someone has is somehow a correlation as to their intelligence.
> 
> give me a break.


It has nothing to do with number of posts. If you bothered to take the time to read a few posts around here, you would already know that IlPadrino is an articulate, intelligent, detail-oriented kind of guy--an engineer's engineer--and he is highly respected around here.

What gets us worked up is when someone who isn't familiar with the dynamics of the board comes waltzing in with an arrogant, cocky, superior attitude and has no respect for his fellow engineers.

We are all intelligent people here and every member here deserves to be treated with respect. At least until they show they are not worthy of respect. And that takes quite a bit around here.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Mar 5, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> It has nothing to do with number of posts. If you bothered to take the time to read a few posts around here, you would already know that IlPadrino is an articulate, intelligent, detail-oriented kind of guy--an engineer's engineer--and he is highly respected around here.
> What gets us worked up is when someone who isn't familiar with the dynamics of the board comes waltzing in with an arrogant, cocky, superior attitude and has no respect for his fellow engineers.
> 
> We are all intelligent people here and every member here deserves to be treated with respect. At least until they show they are not worthy of respect. And that takes quite a bit around here.


Well said! That is precisely what I tried multiple times to put into words... and never quite got it right.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 5, 2009)

dannybopper said:


> ...always thinking that # of posts someone has is somehow a correlation as to their intelligence.
> give me a break.


So you're saying you've met VTEnviro eh?

LOL


----------



## frazil (Mar 5, 2009)

dannybopper said:


> who said i had it for 3 months only?






benbo said:


> I read about it here -
> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showto...p;#entry6704383


ah, snap!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 5, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> So you're saying you've met VTEnviro eh?
> LOL


I like turtles!!1! Wheeee!



dannybopper said:


> who said i had it for 3 months only?


Well whatever you have, I hope its not contagious.


----------



## BluSkyy (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah, that puts your license receipt at Feb 19 of this year.

hey mods, the name change, loc change, avatar change is a little bit much.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 5, 2009)

I wouldn't put too much faith in a dude with his head in his ass.


----------



## MechGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

BluSkyy said:


> yeah, that puts your license receipt at Feb 19 of this year.
> hey mods, the name change, loc change, avatar change is a little bit much.


I think the new avatar and changes are quite appropriate. I almost fell out of my chair laughing!

well deserved for someone who has no consideration for anyone else's opinion.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 6, 2009)

I didn't change them, but will change them back, only because his posts are around the 'open' part of the board. If this were all in the Shoot the Breeze, it'd be OK. somewhat.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Mar 6, 2009)

In California, you are required to have your license expiration date on the seal. Since you license is renewed every two years. It might be a moot point, if a plastic embosser or steel embosser is better long term, if the plastic lasts at least two years.

With my stamp, since I mainly do digital seals on plans, I choose to not include the license expiration date on the stamp. If you I use it, I have to hand write the date in. I'm not sure if you can write the date over the embosser.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 6, 2009)

Well,

I don't know what that poster was talking about, but I have the self-inking rubber stamp from EngineerSeals, and I use it ALOT. I have to seal bid documents, plans, certified bid tabs, etc.

I've probably stamped over 100 times within the last 2 weeks even.

Mine is as good now as the day I bought it. It lasts just fine.

Great product.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 6, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> ... over 100 times within the last 2 weeks even.
> Mine is as good now as the day I bought it. It lasts just fine.


I heard that age can cause problems.


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 6, 2009)

^^^^ 

Not yet.


----------



## csb (Mar 6, 2009)

mAry :) said:


> I heard that age can cause problems.


zing!

I bought my stamp at engineerseals and they shipped it the next day and it was approved by my board, no problem.


----------



## BigDongDave (Mar 6, 2009)

Fast and Good,

just my kind of setup


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 6, 2009)

^^ We have a saying when discussing Scope of Work with a client, "GOOD, FAST, and CHEAP, PICK ANY TWO"


----------



## desantmf (Jan 16, 2014)

I agree engineerseals.com is a great place to order your seal from.

Put in "LCE discount" in the additional information block at checkout to get an additional 15% off.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## desantmf (Jan 17, 2014)

VTEnviro, Why would you say that? I used that company and they provided a great stamp and seal for me (as many people stated above). So I contacted the owner and she allowed me to offer a 15% discount to any engineer that I referred (due to my website). I do not get a commission for any seals/stamps sold, I just wanted to offer that discount to the forum as a benefit since a lot of folks are receiving their license numbers now. I am just trying to help people out...

Please PM me and we can discuss further, for the "right way" to do things!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Jan 17, 2014)

desantmf... I would imagine VTEnviro's post is in reference to the date / time stamp of your post versus the date / time stamp of the original thread... and the fact that this thread is in a subforum of the general discussion forum titled "Hall of Fame" which implies that the more memorable aspect of this particular thread has nothing to do with where to actually get an engineer seal (which there are multiple other threads about in more relavent locations of the board, but instead is memorable by the fact that there was a complete loser getting all uppity about the use of plastic etched embosser face plates.


----------



## desantmf (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh...understood. I will look for a better spot to post this. Go ahead and delete this post here if you want.

Thanks Sapper


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 17, 2014)

I was joking with you. We were all posting silly stuff and then you got us back on topic.


----------



## Krakosky (Jan 19, 2014)

Dang. Just purchased my stamp for TX. Wish I would seen that discount code first.


----------

